# How to change air filter for 2008 Rabbit, 2.5?



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: How to change air filter for 2008 Rabbit, 2.5? (RedRabbit2008)*

Remove engine cover: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...36262
and replace filter


----------



## RedRabbit2008 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: How to change air filter for 2008 Rabbit, 2.5? (classicjetta)*

Thanks for your help. I will go try it out for the first time.


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Why? the car's barely a year old.. That filter's probably pretty clean still. May I recommend however, going for a Cold air or short ram intake?


----------

